# wifi connecté mais serveur introuvable



## Sparkplug (17 Octobre 2006)

bonjour à tous, 
j'essaye en vain de connecter mon macbook en wifi, chez moi, mais rien n'y fait! En fait pour être claire j'arrive à me connecter, lorsque je vais dans préférences sysème>réseau, airport est bien connecté, petite iconc verte, tout semble normal, et pourtant impossible d'aller sur internet... lorsque j'ouvre firefox je reçois le message "Serveur introuvable".
j'ai essayé un peu toutes les combines que j'ai pu trouver sur le net, mais pas moyen de resoudre ce probleme fort deconcertant.... en savez-vous plus? je vous remercie par avance de tous les conseils que vous pourrez me donner, parce que la je suis un peu perdue.
 

macbook 1.83GHZ Intel Core Duo, 512Mo 667Mhz DDR2, 80go
fai: club-internet adsl2, modem adsl téléphonie comtrend, carte wifi 802.11g wireless PC Card comtrend


----------



## CLAY (17 Octobre 2006)

Sparkplug a dit:


> bonjour &#224; tous,
> j'essaye en vain de connecter mon macbook en wifi, chez moi, mais rien n'y fait! En fait pour &#234;tre claire j'arrive &#224; me connecter, lorsque je vais dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences sys&#232;me>r&#233;seau, airport est bien connect&#233;, petite iconc verte, tout semble normal, et pourtant impossible d'aller sur internet... lorsque j'ouvre firefox je re&#231;ois le message "Serveur introuvable".
> j'ai essay&#233; un peu toutes les combines que j'ai pu trouver sur le net, mais pas moyen de resoudre ce probleme fort deconcertant.... en savez-vous plus? je vous remercie par avance de tous les conseils que vous pourrez me donner, parce que la je suis un peu perdue.
> 
> ...










Tu devrais essay&#233; click droit ( ou ctrl+ click)sur l' icone airport &#224; cot&#233; de spotlight, ouvrir connexion &#224; internet, airport, r&#233;seau, la tu choisis ton r&#233;seau wifi,s' il est actif puis tu active air port


----------



## Sparkplug (17 Octobre 2006)

CLAY a dit:


> Tu devrais essayé click droit ( ou ctrl+ click)sur l' icone airport à coté de spotlight, ouvrir connexion à internet, airport, réseau, la tu choisis ton réseau wifi,s' il est actif puis tu active air port



  vi, j'ai essayé, mais même résultat, il me dit que je suis connectée, et il me dit toujours que le serveur est introuvable... mais merci du conseil!


----------



## MortyBlake (17 Octobre 2006)

Sparkplug a dit:


> vi, j'ai essayé, mais même résultat, il me dit que je suis connectée, et il me dit toujours que le serveur est introuvable... mais merci du conseil!



AU départ tu as mis en correspondance ton Mac et ton Modem ?

Si tu essaies avec Safari c'est pareil ?

Est-ce que ton logiciel de courrier marche ?

Est-ce que ce n'est pas un problème de proxy ?


----------



## Sparkplug (18 Octobre 2006)

c'est pareil avec safari... et aucun programme necessitant internet ne marche.... (adium, mail, ftp...)
par contre en ethernet aucun soucis, tout marche nickel. J'arrive egalement à me connecter au wifi de ma fac sans aucun probleme... mais chez moi, rien a faire...comment faire pour verifier si cela viens des proxy?


----------



## MortyBlake (18 Octobre 2006)

Sparkplug a dit:


> c'est pareil avec safari... et aucun programme necessitant internet ne marche.... (adium, mail, ftp...)
> par contre en ethernet aucun soucis, tout marche nickel. J'arrive egalement à me connecter au wifi de ma fac sans aucun probleme... mais chez moi, rien a faire...comment faire pour verifier si cela viens des proxy?



Si tu es configurer pour ta fac, il est possible que ta config intègre un proxy. Regarde  sur

Préférence système/réseau

Afficher Airport

vérifie 
que ta clé WEP (si tu as une sécurité) est la bonne
que TCP/IP est via DHCP (onglet TCP/IP)
et qu'aucun des proxy n'est activé (onglet proxy)

Au besoin refais toi une config toute neuve.

Encore une fois, regarde sur la doc de club-internet qu'il n'y a pas une mise en correspondance initiale (chez Free il n'y en a pas, mais chez Wanadoo par exemple, il faut la première fois appuyer sur un bouton qui est sur la livebox)


----------



## bugs974 (18 Octobre 2006)

_Connecté au réseaux et serveurs introuvables....._
une possibilité:  une abscence de configuration des serveurs DNS... à vérifier donc dans les paramètres réseaux....
:mouais:


----------



## Sparkplug (18 Octobre 2006)

bugs974 a dit:


> _Connecté au réseaux et serveurs introuvables....._
> une possibilité:  une abscence de configuration des serveurs DNS... à vérifier donc dans les paramètres réseaux....
> :mouais:



lorsque je vais dans preferences reseaux>afficher airport... rien n'est inscrit en face de la case DNS... que dois-je mettre?


----------



## janmi (18 Octobre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si je peux t'aider mais dans le thème airport express questions et réponses j'ai donné ma config suite à un problème identique au tien (aller à la dernière page l'un des derniers messages). Cela marche mais je ne passe pas par DHCP.
bonne chance


----------



## Sparkplug (18 Octobre 2006)

merci janmi mais je n'ai pas de borne airport express... je me connecte (enfin essaye de me connecter) avec mon routeur...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Octobre 2006)

Tu as configur&#233; ton modem avec les informations d'authentification (login, mot de passe) internet ? Est-ce que d&#233;j&#224; ton modem est connect&#233; sur internet ?


----------



## Sparkplug (18 Octobre 2006)

oui oui


----------



## NightWalker (18 Octobre 2006)

ton Mac est configuré en "viaDHCP" pour la connexion WiFi ?


----------



## Sparkplug (18 Octobre 2006)

oui oui


----------



## NightWalker (18 Octobre 2006)

C'est quand même bizarre que tes DNS soient vides 

Essayes depuis Safari avec cette adresse IP 17.112.152.32 au lieu d'utiliser son nom de domaine.

Est-ce que tu as quelque chose ?


----------



## Sparkplug (18 Octobre 2006)

non, safari me dit que je ne suis pas connectée à internet.... pourtant dans pref system>reseau airport me dit qu'il est connecté a internet via airport....


----------



## NightWalker (18 Octobre 2006)

C'&#233;tait la question que je me suis pos&#233;, &#224; mon avis c'est ton routeur qui n'est pas connect&#233; sur internet ? est-ce que tu connais l'adresse IP internet ?

Normalement dans ton routeur, tu as l'adresse IP WAN...


----------



## zemzem (19 Octobre 2006)

j'ai souvent r&#233;solu ce genre de probl&#232;me en faisant la manipe suivante :
&#233;teindre le modem et le mac, puis tout remettre en marche ... attendre que le modem ai compl&#232;tement red&#233;marr&#233; et lancer safari ...
en g&#233;n&#233;ral tout remarche ...


----------



## Sparkplug (19 Octobre 2006)

oui je la connais, j'ai essaye de la mettre dans config sustem>reseau>airport... mais tjrs rien...


----------



## NightWalker (19 Octobre 2006)

Tu as essayé ma manip, sur mon avant dernier poste ?


----------



## Sparkplug (19 Octobre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Tu as essayé ma manip, sur mon avant dernier poste ?



de rentrer 17.112.152.32  dans safari? oui, mais malheureusement ca ne marche pas, enfin il me dit qu 'airport est connecté, mais quand j 'essaye d ouvir safari et que je rentre 17.112.152.32 il me dit que je ne le suis pas


----------



## NightWalker (19 Octobre 2006)

Je pense que ta borne Airport n'est pas connect&#233; &#224; Internet. Je ne connais pas trop les diff&#233;rents &#233;crans de la borne, mais tu dois avoir un &#233;cran qui r&#233;sume l'&#233;tat de la borne. Entre autres connexion WAN, IP WAN... etc

J'ai l'impression que le r&#233;seau local fonctionne, mais pas l'internet


----------



## Sparkplug (20 Octobre 2006)

je n'ai pas de borne airport mais un routeur adsl avec un carte wifi.... tout marche pourtant tres bien en ethernet...


----------



## Tarmac.be (20 Octobre 2006)

Votre FAI devrait vous donner les DNS qu'il met à votre disposition.

Si vous ne les connaissez pas, utilisez ceux-ci en attendant:

195.238.2.21
195.238.2.22

Vous devez les rentrer dans Prefs.Système / Réseau / Airport / TCP/IP

et dites-nous si Safari fonctionne maintenant.

Jean-Luc Maréchal
Tarmac.be


----------



## NightWalker (20 Octobre 2006)

Tarmac.be a dit:


> Votre FAI devrait vous donner les DNS qu'il met à votre disposition.
> 
> Si vous ne les connaissez pas, utilisez ceux-ci en attendant:
> 
> ...


L'adresse IP que j'ai donné plus haut est celle d'Apple.com. Si la connexion internet est bonne et qu'il n'a eu que de problèmes de DNS, ça aurait du marcher avec avec l'adresse IP.

Sinon le DNS de Club Internet : 
DNS Primaire Club-Internet : 194.117.200.10
DNS Secondaire Club-Internet : 194.117.200.15

Quelle l'adresse IP de ton routeur ?


----------



## Tarmac.be (21 Octobre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> L'adresse IP que j'ai donné plus haut est celle d'Apple.com. Si la connexion internet est bonne et qu'il n'a eu que de problèmes de DNS, ça aurait du marcher avec avec l'adresse IP.
> 
> Sinon le DNS de Club Internet :
> DNS Primaire Club-Internet : 194.117.200.10
> ...




Bien vu NightWalker !


----------



## maousse (21 Octobre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'est quand même bizarre que tes DNS soient vides



non, pas forcément, en dhcp, les dns ne sont pas affichés dans les prefs réseau, et pas besoin normalement pour que ça fonctionne. Les requêtes dns sont communiquées au routeur, et ça roule, c'est même préférable de ne rien indiquer si la config est normalement en dhcp.

c'est quoi ton matériel, un modem/routeur fournit par CI avec un adaptateur wifi dessus, c'est bien ça ? Et ça fonctionne en filaire. On est d'accord ?

Désolé, le site de club-internet est trop pourri, si quelqu'un me trouve la page où il y a les documentations techniques du matériel qu'ils fournissent, pas de soucis, mais là j'ai pas envie de perdre une heure là-dessus.


Tu as accès à une page de configuration pour ton routeur, quelquechose, quand tu es connecté en filaire ? Commençons par là.


----------



## Sparkplug (21 Octobre 2006)

maousse a dit:


> non, pas forc&#233;ment, en dhcp, les dns ne sont pas affich&#233;s dans les prefs r&#233;seau, et pas besoin normalement pour que &#231;a fonctionne. Les requ&#234;tes dns sont communiqu&#233;es au routeur, et &#231;a roule, c'est m&#234;me pr&#233;f&#233;rable de ne rien indiquer si la config est normalement en dhcp.
> 
> c'est quoi ton mat&#233;riel, un modem/routeur fournit par CI avec un adaptateur wifi dessus, c'est bien &#231;a ? Et &#231;a fonctionne en filaire. On est d'accord ?
> 
> ...



tout marche bien en ethernet, oui j ai acces a la page de config de mon routeur: 192.168.1.1
pour ce qui est des infos que fournissent club internet, j ai bien lu toute la doc pour r&#233;soudre on probl&#232;me, mais rien ne marche
ma config

macbook 1.83GHZ Intel Core Duo, 512Mo 667Mhz DDR2, 80go
fai: club-internet adsl2, modem adsl t&#233;l&#233;phonie comtrend, carte wifi 802.11g wireless PC Card comtrend


----------



## NightWalker (21 Octobre 2006)

OK... alors essayes ça..

Ajoute dans la passerelle si ce n'est pas encore renseignée : 192.168.1.1

Et dans le DNS primaire : 192.168.1.1
Et rien pour le DNS secondaire.

Ça donne quoi ?




			
				maousse a dit:
			
		

> non, pas forcément, en dhcp, les dns ne sont pas affichés dans les prefs réseau, et pas besoin normalement pour que ça fonctionne. Les requêtes dns sont communiquées au routeur, et ça roule, c'est même préférable de ne rien indiquer si la config est normalement en dhcp.


Exact... mais ça dépend du routeur...


----------



## Sparkplug (21 Octobre 2006)

j'ai ce message "192.168.1.1 utilis&#233; par 00:0f:ea:8e:7f:90"

par contre a aucun moment il ne me demande mon cl&#233; wep.... alors que mon reseau est cens&#233; &#234;tre prot&#233;g&#233;....


----------



## NightWalker (21 Octobre 2006)

Attention, l'adresse 192.168.1.1 est &#224; mettre uniquement pour le champs Routeur et DNS. Il faut laisser l'adresse IP qui se trouve dans le champs  "Adresse IP" avec l'adresse IP de ton  Mac.

Pour la cl&#233; WEP, c'est bizarre, car normalement elle est demand&#233;e &#224; la connexion de ton Mac. Mais comme tu as acc&#232;s tu r&#233;seau...


----------



## Sparkplug (21 Octobre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Attention, l'adresse 192.168.1.1 est à mettre uniquement pour le champs Routeur et DNS. Il faut laisser l'adresse IP qui se trouve dans le champs  "Adresse IP" avec l'adresse IP de ton  Mac.
> 
> Pour la clé WEP, c'est bizarre, car normalement elle est demandée à la connexion de ton Mac. Mais comme tu as accès tu réseau...



oui ben oui, suis-je sote... j'ai corrigé ca, et maintenant il me dit "une erreur s'est produite" et n'arrive pas a se connecter...


----------



## NightWalker (21 Octobre 2006)

Sparkplug a dit:


> oui ben oui, suis-je sote... j'ai corrigé ca, et maintenant il me dit "une erreur s'est produite" et n'arrive pas a se connecter...



A quelle moment tu as ce message ?


----------



## Sparkplug (21 Octobre 2006)

lorsque je click sur le nom de mon reseau pour qu'il s'y connecte apres l'avoir détécté


----------



## NightWalker (21 Octobre 2006)

Sparkplug a dit:


> lorsque je click sur le nom de mon reseau pour qu'il s'y connecte apres l'avoir détécté


Dans Finder je suppose... pour voir le réseau ?

Tu as pu tester internet ?


As-tu quelque chose comme cette config ?


----------



## Sparkplug (22 Octobre 2006)

pour l ethernet oui, sans rien en face de serveur DNS et ca marche tres bien


----------



## NightWalker (22 Octobre 2006)

Sparkplug a dit:


> pour l ethernet oui, sans rien en face de serveur DNS et ca marche tres bien



Si j'ai bien compris, tu as fait la config comme la mienne pour "Ethernet intégré" ??? normalement c'est sur connexion sans fil que tu devrais faire cette configuration...


----------



## Sparkplug (22 Octobre 2006)

c'est bien ce que j'ai fait: http://www.badanne.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=11212
mais je recois ce message: http://www.badanne.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=11214
j'essaie en utilisant quand meme cette config, pas tjrs le meme probleme de serveur introuvable...


----------



## fabmx (22 Octobre 2006)

jai eu ce soucis a la premiere onnexion wifi de mon MB.en ethernet tout marchais et en wifi, le reseau ete reconnu mais sa ne se connectait pas.
En faite javais une clé WPA et non WEP alphanumerique. jai change la clé ds la  configuration de free et sa a marché.


----------



## vousti (22 Octobre 2006)

enleve la cle wep, laisse ton reseau ouvert, vois si tu peux te connecter.

est ce que sur ton routeur l'adresse mac de ton airport apparait?


----------



## NightWalker (22 Octobre 2006)

Sparkplug a dit:


> c'est bien ce que j'ai fait: http://www.badanne.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=11212
> mais je recois ce message: http://www.badanne.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=11214
> j'essaie en utilisant quand meme cette config, pas tjrs le meme probleme de serveur introuvable...



Alors en résumé, ta connexion en Ethernet marche sans problème. Par contre en WiFi pas du tout. Aucune clé n'a été demandée lors de la connexion et lorsque tu indiques le routeur manuellement il te dit que l'adresse ne fait pas partie du sous réseau. 

Je suis entrain de demander si en WiFi tu ne serais pas connecté chez quelqu'un d'autres ???  Tu as donné un nom SSID ? et quand tu te connectes en automatique, as-tu le nom SSID qui s'affiche ?


----------



## NightWalker (22 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de parcourrir les captures sur ton site... à ce propos il faut que tu enlèves la capture de ta clé WEP...

En revanche je viens de remarquer aussi que ton sous réseau est* 192.168.3.xx* et non pas *192.168.1.xx*

Du coup ton rourteur ne peut être *192.168.1.1* mais *192.168.3.1*

Donc au niveau de la config AirPort essayes ça :
Adresse IP : 192.168.3.7 (ou autres si elle est déjà utilisée et si tu veux le faire manuellement)
Sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.3.1
Serveur DNS : 192.168.3.1


----------

